# Plumber v. Technician



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Based on an earlier post by PC, I would like to hear from licensed plumbers or those who are working under a licensed plumbers licensed ONLY.

Which title do you prefer, plumber of technician? Please feel free to post the reason behind your choice.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

A tech could be anyone...hvac, auto repair, any trade I suppose. But the term plumber....no mistaking that one.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The reason I prefer the title plumber is because I love this trade and all the good that comes with it. I am proud to be a plumber and always have been. In my opinion, there are negative connotations associated with the word technician as related to this indusrty.

Mark


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Licensed plumber/gas fitter and damn proud of it to boot. 
"Technician" reminds me of a dentist or a computer geek.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

When I was working for my last outfit we were all technicians working under the companies lic. Some short time ago (a few years) I began seeing the difference in my quality work and troubleshooting/problem solving skills compared to the "technicians" within the same company as well as other companies. I definately took pride in my work. It was this epiphany that made me realize that I AM A PLUMBER! and now that I've got my own company I AM A LICENSED PLUMBER! and I Effin' love what I do.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Proud to be a licensed plumber. I would resent being called a tech. In the plumbing world to me that means someone a larger (usually) shop is trying to make sound more qualified than they truly are.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

These are Technicians...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I like being called a Plumber. 

You find plumbers in the yellow pages under the listing plumber, not under technician.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am a master plumber and a licensed HVAC technician


----------



## samuel1976 (Mar 10, 2014)

I think tech makes it sound like the bottom rung . For example a physical therapist has 2 subordinates you have a highly trained individual a physical therapist assistant that is our equivalent to journeyman and then a physical therapy tech who really isn't even in the ballpark of apprentice . The tech has no way of tieing otj experience to become an assistant . Anyone can get that job.Just saying in this time of 10 dollar words and sales tactics don't belittle your representative.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

First off I love plumbers. I have been working with and for plumbers since 1972. I was a master plumber from 1978 to 2000 when I finally gave up my state of Ohio Master’s license. We will not be moving back to Ohio. I am a licensed journeyman plumber in the state of Florida and have been since 1996. I had to study and take the test and am proud that I passed the test and ran a successful business. I am more proud of the people I have helped cross a finish line.

I am going to be stereotypical about plumbers; we are an egotistical and at times arrogant group of people. We have this grand idea that we are self-professed, self-appointed, and more important than any other trade or business. We will fight to prove that we are right even when wrong until our last breath. We become angry with people that disagree with out beliefs and what we stand for and we know they are wrong.

Why do you need a label to tell you how important you are? Is it self-importance to bring acclaim to ourselves? Pride ends in destruction; humility ends in honor. I do not care if people call me; plumber, technician, sales service plumber, salesman, professional, goofy, God fearing, servant, trainer, helpful, pleasant, PITA.

At times we forget that some areas do not require licensed journeymen; however that doesn’t mean they are less of a plumber than those who hold a license. There are some areas that don’t require a master’s license to have a plumbing business. This does not mean they are less than a plumber that must hold a license. There are areas that refuse to recognize that some people need help taking the test, such as reading the test to the person due to special needs and miss the mark according to the law and this prevents a license from being issued. At times people are too ego centric that the larger picture is missed.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Good points Richard. 

I understand the pride people feel in their accomplishments. What I don't understand is the need to belittle others in their accomplishments. Nor do I understand why some would be offended when a licensed plumber would prefer to be called a technician. 

The root cause is ego - the sooner one gets that in check, the happier one is. Sometimes I get the impression that plumbers are more proud of being a plumber first rather than a human being.

The whole we protect the health of the nation is a good motto to keep in mind how important plumbing is. When it is used to justify a god complex, it loses its effectiveness IMO.

Sanitation workers also protect the health of the nation. People who prepare our foods protect the health of the nation. 

Public perception of the plumber is at an all time low. I wonder how much of that is due to plumbers being arrogant? If you dont respect other people or their accomplishments, it is quite understandable that they won't respect you either, regardless of how important your work is.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> *I am going to be stereotypical about plumbers; we are an egotistical and at times arrogant group of people. We have this grand idea that we are self-professed, self-appointed, and more important than any other trade or business. We will fight to prove that we are right even when wrong until our last breath. We become angry with people that disagree with out beliefs and what we stand for and we know they are wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Tommy - in fairness to Richard, he did say he was being stereo typical.

Let's get real, he was describing 99 percent of the male population. ;-)


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Tommy - in fairness to Richard, he did say he was being stereo typical.
> 
> Let's get real, he was describing 99 percent of the male population. ;-)


Why hate on a man for being a man. Were not women.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Will said:


> Why hate on a man for being a man. Were not women.


Not hatin' on anyone. Did you miss the ? When on the app, I can't find the smilies.

Thank goodness men are not women - they are enough trouble in their own right. :yes:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Good points Richard.
> 
> I understand the pride people feel in their accomplishments. What I don't understand is the need to belittle others in their accomplishments. Nor do I understand why some would be offended when a licensed plumber would prefer to be called a technician.
> 
> ...


With all due respect, I think you are digging your heels in, in response to a highly misguided post. It is not out of ego, or a God complex that we call ourselves plumbers.
It is that we are not ashamed to be called plumbers.
I have never given credence to the image of a butt crack, smelly plumber.
Although those days are gone, I used to be good looking, so I thought I projected the opposite effect...:laughing:
I also do not agree that "Public perception of the plumber is at an all time low." People who can fix things properly are in high demand.
Include the fact that like everything else, technology is a big part of the trade, and you need education to make it to a comfortable level.

Quote: "I wonder how much of that is due to plumbers being arrogant? If you dont respect other people or their accomplishments, it is quite understandable that they won't respect you either, regardless of how important your work is."
PC, I read your posts because you are smart and write well, but I can't wrap my head around that comment. That comment is condescending, and "finger-wagging".


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm in Idaho. There is no licensing requirement unless you want to do public works contracting. Anybody with enough tools and money to buy a magnetic door for their truck is a contractor. 

And, code enforcement in many areas is nonexistent or just started in the last decade. There are state inspectors for electrical and plumbing. But, their qualifications are suspect. And unless it is new construction, the odds of being caught if you don't pull a permit are almost zero. 

I moved here from Nevada where all contractors are licensed, and are required to have their company name and license number permanently painted on all vehicles and equipment they use, and in all advertising including business cards. 

I much prefer the Nevada approach. And in Nevada, certain titles such as Plumber, Electrician, and Engineer, are defined by statute, and can only be used those holding a license issued by the state.

Small petty people have small petty Gods.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I like the name Plumber. That is what I am. Technician is a name made up by the bait and switch companies sending in salesmans unsupervised, that may not even have a apprentice card, into people homes to do installs only, because thats all they know how to do. Garbage disposer jammed, the sale a replacement, because thats all they know, water heater pilot goes out, they sell replacement, because thats all they know. Sewer clogged, they sell replacement because that all they know...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> With all due respect, I think you are digging your heels in, in response to a highly misguided post. It is not out of ego, or a God complex that we call ourselves plumbers.
> It is that we are not ashamed to be called plumbers.
> I have never given credence to the image of a butt crack, smelly plumber.
> Although those days are gone, I used to be good looking, so I thought I projected the opposite effect...:laughing:
> ...


Maybe you are reading into it what you perceive me to be saying.

I NEVER suggested god-complex for those who are proud to be called Plumbers. :no: I suggest that Plumbers who insist that all Plumbers think the same way is god-like. Why should one Plumber bash another Plumber who prefers the title "Technician" vs. "Plumber?" It does not mean the "Technician" is not proud of being a "Plumber." Why is it assumed that shame is associated with it? 



> "I wonder how much of that is due to plumbers being arrogant? If you don't respect other people or their accomplishments, it is quite understandable that they won't respect you either, regardless of how important your work is."


There is truth in the above statement. Maybe it comes across condescending? I don't feel that it does. 

My reality and experience: The majority of people that I know in real life do NOT appreciate arrogance. The majority of people that I know in real life tend not to respect those that are disrespectful to others. In my world, this is a FACT.

The quote above is a possible explanation as to why *some* Plumbers do not get the respect that they deserve considering the importance of the work that they do.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Will said:


> I like the name Plumber. That is what I am. Technician is a name made up by the bait and switch companies sending in salesmans unsupervised, that may not even have a apprentice card, into people homes to do installs only, because thats all they know how to do. Garbage disposer jammed, the sale a replacement, because thats all they know, water heater pilot goes out, they sell replacement, because thats all they know. Sewer clogged, they sell replacement because that all they know...


Valid point! There are some who most definitely give 'technicians' a bad reputation.

IMO, more important than what you call yourself, is how you represent what you do. Work carried out professionally per code is what counts - not what you call yourself, or what others call you.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Valid point! There are some who most definitely give 'technicians' a bad reputation.
> 
> IMO, more important than what you call yourself, is how you represent what you do. Work carried out professionally per code is what counts - not what you call yourself, or what others call you.


If I pride myself in my title, my work will follow.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Does anyone ever say "hey Obama, how was your vacation in the Keys? No.

"Hey Joe, you look good in that robe sitting on the bench" No.

Why? Respect. I know I've earned it.

I hold a Master PL and a Journeyman lic and am proud to have a title that I earned.

Maybe the question should be "why would you NOT want to be called a plumber.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Will said:


> If I pride myself in my title, my work will follow.


Everyone should take pride in the work that they do.

I understand why some do not like the term technician. Due to the technical nature of plumbing, I see "technician" as a good thing.

Because the title technician has been abused by those who are not real plumbers, I see why you would hate that term.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

You need to remember I am looking at this from the service and repair side of the industry which is quite different .


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> Maybe you are reading into it what you perceive me to be saying.
> 
> I NEVER suggested god-complex for those who are proud to be called Plumbers. :no: I suggest that Plumbers who insist that all Plumbers think the same way is god-like. Why should one Plumber bash another Plumber who prefers the title "Technician" vs. "Plumber?" It does not mean the "Technician" is not proud of being a "Plumber." Why is it assumed that shame is associated with it?
> 
> ...


The people who call their plumbers Technicians are generally shop owners who have under qualified employees pretending to be plumbers. It is generally only used in states where licensing laws allow employees to work under the owner or RME's licence without any other licensing.

One of my ex-employees yorked for a shop in Las Vegas like that. They had 12-trucks with 10 Technicians and t Supervisors. The 10 Technicians were under qualified kids who would do their best at simple tasks and the the Supervisors would float around picking up the problem stuff. Of course the only real plumbers were the Supervisors. We see this stuff all the time so we chuckle a little bit when we hear the label "Technicians".

Suggested reading for you - Flushed: How the Plumber Saved Civilization

It's light reading and fun but it gets into the changes in the world based on improved sanitation. It's not all the plumber of course, it is also wastewater improvements safe potable water. We take all of it very seriously.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> You need to remember I am looking at this from the service and repair side of the industry which is quite different .


Most of those responding to you are in the service and repair side. It is not different at all. Calling your plumbers, technicians is a thinly veiled sales gimmick and real plumbers know it.

Mark


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

TUN - Regardless of its originaton or how it is used, we do have new customers calling and requesting technicians. Personally I refer to them as plumbers.

Some homeowners have a better perception of technicians verses plumbers. So in some respects, the marketers have successfully retrained consumers in their thinking.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> TUN - Regardless of its originaton or how it is used, we do have new customers calling and requesting technicians. Personally I refer to them as plumbers.
> 
> Some homeowners have a better perception of technicians verses plumbers. So in some respects, the marketers have successfully retrained consumers in their thinking.


Sorry, I didn't realize you call your plumbers, technicians. So that you know, there is a stigma attached to that in the trade.

Mark


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

The girl that cleans my teeth is a dental technician, the girl that gives me the Novacain and drills holes in them is a dentist.

This whole Technician thing in the plumbing trade is pure, unadulterated horse hockey. Why does anyone feel the need to change the name.

The lack of respect comes from any number of places but 1st and formost is the ever declining requirements to hold a plumbing license. Open book exams, the dumbing down of the codes, the lack of inforcement etc and most of it brought about by the lack of skilled plumbers. I suppose the notion is that if you can't get the best you have to settle for whatever you can get. We bear alot of the responsibility too because we have allowed manufacturers to foist sub par products on us. In fact many plumbers have openly embraces the whole spate of get er done quick products citing the time saved as the big reason for installing crap. How much respect can you give to someone whos only knowledge of supply piping is stretching PEX around the house like some electrician on crack? Every little thing is a nail in the coffin, from DIY plumbing sites to Home Depot and cheap and easy products and almost NOBODY is willing to take a stand. In fact quite a few will mindlessly defend all of those practices and more. from the top of my lungs I exclaim "I AM A PLUMBER AND DAMN PROUD OF IT"


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize you call your plumbers, technicians. So that you know, there is a stigma attached to that in the trade.
> 
> Mark


No that is NOT what I wrote.

I specifically said that I refer to them as plumbers!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


plbgbiz said:


> From the inside looking out....
> 
> Tech is the term many companies use in place of Plumber. More than one reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Tommy I am sure you are correct that it could be placed on society. However I do know this is a trait of plumbers in general. Need proof look at many of the forum threads here, LinkedIn, your community. This generalization is based on over 40 years in the plumbing construction business and union /non-union shops and how they attacked each other. Look at the debate of flat rate versus hourly, Look at how many people believe that sales do not belong in our trade. I remember how many people called me a crook, thief, unethical and a person of low character when I first came to the Pz. These same people are now some of my biggest supporters.

I do not practice bait and switch please refrain from making a false statement that is out and out lie.

I do believe it is all about ego and is ego driven. If your ego was not insulted your view would not be what it is .I was an owner at one time I held the Masters License and title. I also see what is written concerning how plumbers talk and treat customer, how plumbers become upset with what a customer says. I used to be one that became very upset and would blow my top with customers back in the day. I would also take my bat and ball and walk away from a customer because I felt disrespected. Look at how we talk to one another here in this forum or other plumbing forums. A large group does not respect the next fellow licensed plumber. At times I have acted foolishly by becoming something that I dislike.

WE take ourselves too seriously. I can say this as fact it is not my plumbing that is fighting to save me at this point and time of my life. It plays a role however it is like everything else in life it is in conjunction with and is not a standalone thing.
BBL just finished chemo treatment .


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> ....I am going to be stereotypical about plumbers; we are an egotistical and at times arrogant group of people. We have this grand idea that we are self-professed, self-appointed, and more important than any other trade or business....


_*Not really. Meet any FA-22 pilots lately? Had lunch with a U.S. Senator lately? It takes confidence (misdiagnosed as arrogance at times) to have certain types of careers. Plumbing is just one of them.*_





Richard Hilliard said:


> ....Why do you need a label to tell you how important you are? Is it self-importance to bring acclaim to ourselves?...


_*I do not need a label to define self worth. I am however very proud of the road I traveled to earn and keep the title of a licensed Plumbing Contractor. Try this on for size. Call your doctor a medical technician, an attorney a legal technician, the fighter pilot an airplane technician, an astrophysicist a college graduate, and a U.S. Marine can be referred to simply as a fighter.

Pride of respectable accomplishment is a good thing and to be lauded. As NH so aptly put it, from the top of our lungs it should be exclaimed.*_




Richard Hilliard said:


> .... At times we forget that some areas do not require licensed journeymen; however that doesn’t mean they are less of a plumber than those who hold a license. There are some areas that don’t require a master’s license to have a plumbing business. This does not mean they are less than a plumber that must hold a license. ....


_*Yes it does. Having a license does not simply mean you paid a fee. It means your training had to meet certain minimum standards of quality and time. Then that training is verified by by a third party by means of a test.

I know there are unlicensed guys that know what they are doing. However, and with no disrespect to those that operate legally without a license, it DOES make a difference.*_


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol can I be included too I'm just an apprentice ,
But I rather be called apprentice than a HELPEr!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> ...I do believe it is all about ego and is ego driven. If your ego was not insulted your view would not be what it is...


I won't speak for Tommy but I don't need a bruised ego to feel the need to correct someone that is wrong.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Lol can I be included too I'm just an apprentice ,
> But I rather be called apprentice than a HELPEr!!!


ABSOLUTELY!!!

I do not hire helpers. I do hire Apprentices.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Leach713 said:


> Lol can I be included too I'm just an apprentice ,
> But I rather be called apprentice than a HELPEr!!!


 
Absolutely; if you keep at it. Congratulations at taking the 1st step towards a rewarding career.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Maybe you are reading into it what you perceive me to be saying.
> 
> I NEVER suggested god-complex for those who are proud to be called Plumbers. :no: I suggest that Plumbers who insist that all Plumbers think the same way is god-like. Why should one Plumber bash another Plumber who prefers the title "Technician" vs. "Plumber?" It does not mean the "Technician" is not proud of being a "Plumber." Why is it assumed that shame is associated with it?
> 
> ...


Maybe I am reading into it differently...I am multitasking.
Who appreciates arrogance??? I truly have no idea what you are expressing there. Am I arrogant?
All this talk about bashing, and disrespect, and arrogance...where is it?
All I see is a lively debate...
I haven't heard so many references to "respect" since I saw a History Channel documentary on inner city gangs! :laughing::laughing::laughing:
If I said anything here out of line, just let me know and I will quietly back away...
That said, if a plumbing company owner was at a Licensed Plumbing Contractor's Association meeting and referred to the group as technicians, he/she would not fare too well. Worse than Plumber after one of his pearls!:laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

QUOTE=plbgbiz;450908]*Not really. Meet any FA-22 pilots lately? Had lunch with a U.S. Senator lately? It takes confidence (misdiagnosed as arrogance at times) to have certain types of careers. Plumbing is just one of them.*



*I do not need a label to define self worth. I am however very proud of the road I traveled to earn and keep the title of a licensed Plumbing Contractor. Try this on for size. Call your doctor a medical technician, an attorney a legal technician, the fighter pilot an airplane technician, an astrophysicist a college graduate, and a U.S. Marine can be referred to simply as a fighter.

Pride of respectable accomplishment is a good thing and to be lauded. As NH so aptly put it, from the top of our lungs it should be exclaimed.*


*Yes it does. Having a license does not simply mean you paid a fee. It means your training had to meet certain minimum standards of quality and time. Then that training is verified by by a third party by means of a test.

I know there are unlicensed guys that know what they are doing. However, and with no disrespect to those that operate legally without a license, it DOES make a difference.*

[/QUOTE]

Please revisit your forum thread and you may understand exactly what I mean.

My daughter teaches non -verbal wheel chair bound children. I can say without doubt her job is tougher however she gets paid less and is disrespected by many.


I am going to be arrogant; have you had dinner with a person from NYC lately? By the way I have spent a fair share of time in NY. There are parts of NY that did not require a plumbing license 4-5 years ago. I have not been back there since then.



Re-read my first forum piece and you will see at one time I thought the exact same way you think.

Now if any plumber walks up to me today and tells me they protect the health of a nation I may laugh at them and say really how do you protect against the uncertainty of life or living. How can anyone make that statement to a dying man or woman that must do something in the next 6 months in order to extend their life maybe 5 years? Most will try to make that absurd comment without knowing the facts or uncertainty of their client or person they have the pleasure of speaking. Your last paragraph disrespects those that do not have to have a license and places you over them.


Be proud of your license. If you took the time to read my posts regarding this matter you will see I am also very proud of my accomplishments, Master plumbing license. That does not necessarily make me a better man or person than the next man or woman. It does not mean I/you are a better plumber than the next plumber. 


I read quite a bit of plumbing pieces that a plumber from NYC writes. Sylvan Tigre, My understanding is it is a tough test that is administered and graded by plumbers? Tell me that is not a conflict of interest? I see how the NYC plumbers treat one another in the forum and I shake my head in disbelief.


I am from an area that the union administered the test; their people graded and interpreted the test. The lay people that were on the board were chosen by the union plumbers (3 master plumbers in the union) and 1 union approved apprentice plus 2 lay people. The city where this test was administered even had a code enforced that was not approved by the proper authorities. They were able to pick and choose who they wanted to give a license too and who a license was denied. How do I know; myself and another plumber had the city decertified by the state until the city ratified the code and implemented a new testing strategy. Sometimes the licensing is flawed in an area.


I do believe that a license should be required. That is my opinion. I also realize that some areas do not require it. I believe this is where our industry has failed those in the industry. There should be a country wide policy regarding licenses in the trade that forces the very basics of the trade. Frequently codes are merely minimum standards. I can say one thing confidently I do not follow codes I go above and beyond the code because they are minimum standards.

Again I say state your accomplishments, be proud of them, it does take hard work to receive the certificates and to maintain the documents. Start beating your chest and down grading others your accomplishments are thrown out the window by those in attendance unless you are at a plumbing conference.


----------



## samuel1976 (Mar 10, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> I won't speak for Tommy but I don't need a bruised ego to feel the need to correct someone that is wrong.


I'll admit that the word technicians true definition is one that is not insulting or degrading of one's stature in our trade at all. However the time we live in the word is used so often to define a skill set that is lacking the full potential of the skill set . That said how many non trade persons know what a journeyman is or the difference in that and a master or apprentice . Few I would wager . I'm one to agree ego does play a part . I myself have to still side with the "I'm not a tech crowd ". I don't own the business I hold the master license for . I still work in the field and in my state it's 4 years journey man 8 years to master. So although TECHNICIAN has a very beautiful definition I would not ever want to be confused with a person just entering the trade or a craftsman that has yet to reach the potential of holding a full fledged license . Not the dictionaries fault it correct it's the changing of terminology in our society.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I won't speak for Tommy but I don't need a bruised ego to feel the need to correct someone that is wrong.


 Exactly my point Biz this is an answer that is strictly an opinion. You are saying I am wrong and yet you refuse to look at it from a different perspective so obviously that perspective must be wrong. This is an ego thing that strikes at a persons emotional well being and pride concerning an accomplishment.

I have changed my mind over time. I once thought and reacted the same way as many of you are responding now.

Tommy a question. How many plumbers do you suppose take the class for 4 days and receive the exact same test questions and are prepared to answer the test questions. 

Follow up question= What does that license mean?

By the way ;you can think anyway you want and accept what you want however you have no right to attack me for the way I think and believe. if I can influence a decision that changes the way any person treats their peers or clients better than that I am all for that. If I can't good luck with that. This is tied to what I have stated in my thread that is stereotypical of plumbers.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Plumber


: a person whose job is to install or repair sinks, toilets, water pipes, etc.
: a dealer or worker in lead

Technician
1. 


Bottom of Form​
: a person whose job relates to the practical use of machines or science in industry, medicine, etc.( I have heard this description used in this thread often)

: someone who has mastered the basic techniques or skills in a sport, an art, etc. ( this is part of the master license)





Miriam Websters defines plumber and technican


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Semantics, such fun

Hey Richard, how are you feeling?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> ...have you had dinner with a person from NYC lately?...
> 
> ...I see how the NYC plumbers treat one another in the forum and I shake my head in disbelief...


Just a couple of thoughts before I take time to filter through the rest.

Yes, I have had dinner with a New Yorker recently. Last night and every night for over 30 years. A couple of times a week for 20+ years with her parents till they passed and a couple of times a month with her brother's family for the last 15+. Three business meetings with persons from Brooklyn and Manhattan last year and one this year.

Have you seen the way Marines treat each other? The way firemen treat each other? Particularly Brooklyn firemen. The way fighter pilots treat each other? The sharpening of themselves against each other is just one small part of what makes them elite. As a civilian, try to breakup a bar fight between two Marines. It never ends well for the civilian.

In my younger days, I played with a band that had a regular gig at Vance Air Base. We routinely played for pilot's parties. The fighter pilots were easy to spot and always fought with each other. It was all fun and games until our bass player tried to offer his opinion on the matter and step between the scuffling brothers. We finished the night without a bass player.

Much like my own comments, yours are just your own interpretation of the facts you see. The story if you will, that you take away from the events. Not necessarily the event facts themselves.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Ouch! I guess our reputation precedes us?
However, the NYC plumbers I remember are Brooklyn/Plumb, and Moots.
Very nice people.

I see the point you are making, although I do not agree. I guess the next question to ask is why the change in name title? I think that is more at the heart of the matter than the name itself.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

To clarify: a technician is someone who know technics and works using them with little actual knowledge of the underlying theory of what they do. 

If all you know is the code, or the little piece of the code that relates to the limited scope of work you do: You are a technician.

If you understand the science and reasons behind what you do. You are a professional. 

If you know why the code says what it says, well enough to explain it, you could be a plumber.

Small petty people have small petty Gods.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Who do you call for boiler no heat call?? Tech or plumber? Who you call for a steam boiler replacment? Plumber or pipefitter or tech??


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I prefer the title I have earned. That's master plumber. The license in my wallet issued by my state's government says master plumber and if you call me anything else you will be quickly corrected. If you do it a second time, I take it as an insult. Someone posted try calling a doctor a medical technician and see what happens. I do believe it's the same thing. A master plumber can design draw and install plumbing and septic systems in this state. 

We can submit our plans to the state accompanied by our license number without an engineering stamp. Basically a master here is licensed to design and install plumbing so we know more than a plumbing engineer. I think NH said in his state his masters is an equivalent degree that he used for his teaching position. Same here for engineering. You wouldn't think of calling a plumbing engineer a drawing technician. Hell half the plan review department in my state is staffed by master plumbers. The state inspector has the final say and is a master plumber. With my license I can go work at an engineering firm designing plumbing systems. 

I do not think it's fluffing your ego to be called a title you earned. My sister is a nurse practitioner don't call her a CNA and she isn't full of herself for her title. Same with every doctor, lawyer, engineer and plumber. I don't see how anyone who has achieved a masters here would rather be called a technician. I think where NH is coming from is this disdain for being proud of your trade is part of the problem. If someone doesn't understand why I'm proud of my title, I'm happy to explain it. Like I just did.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> TUN - Regardless of its originaton or how it is used, we do have new customers calling and requesting technicians. Personally I refer to them as plumbers.
> 
> Some homeowners have a better perception of technicians verses plumbers. So in some respects, the marketers have successfully retrained consumers in their thinking.





ToUtahNow said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize you call your plumbers, technicians. So that you know, there is a stigma attached to that in the trade.
> 
> Mark





Phat Cat said:


> No that is NOT what I wrote.
> 
> I specifically said that I refer to them as plumbers!


My bad, I read it quickly on my way out the door and misread it.

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Who do you call for boiler no heat call?? Tech or plumber? Who you call for a steam boiler replacment? Plumber or pipefitter or tech??


Not our fault that HVAC guys don't have a cool title. Let them figure it out. :laughing: :jester:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Not our fault that HVAC guys don't have a cool title. Let them figure it out. :laughing: :jester:


But they do, we call them "the HVAC guy".

I started out in HVAC working for E. L. Payne in Beverly Hills.

Mark


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> I prefer the title I have earned. That's master plumber. The license in my wallet issued by my state's government says master plumber and if you call me anything else you will be quickly corrected. If you do it a second time, I take it as an insult. Someone posted try calling a doctor a medical technician and see what happens. I do believe it's the same thing. A master plumber can design draw and install plumbing and septic systems in this state.
> 
> We can submit our plans to the state accompanied by our license number without an engineering stamp. Basically a master here is licensed to design and install plumbing so we know more than a plumbing engineer. I think NH said in his state his masters is an equivalent degree that he used for his teaching position. Same here for engineering. You wouldn't think of calling a plumbing engineer a drawing technician. Hell half the plan review department in my state is staffed by master plumbers. The state inspector has the final say and is a master plumber. With my license I can go work at an engineering firm designing plumbing systems.
> 
> I do not think it's fluffing your ego to be called a title you earned. My sister is a nurse practitioner don't call her a CNA and she isn't full of herself for her title. Same with every doctor, lawyer, engineer and plumber. I don't see how anyone who has achieved a masters here would rather be called a technician. I think where NH is coming from is this disdain for being proud of your trade is part of the problem. If someone doesn't understand why I'm proud of my title, I'm happy to explain it. Like I just did.


Oy Oy Oy :thumbsup:


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

No where on my license does it say technician,it says Journeymans Plumbers License.I do new work (mostly commercial),the shops CAD drawings,and a little estimating and after it all I'm a Plumber not a technician.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> Maybe I am reading into it differently...I am multitasking.


You suggested my post was condescending. I responded that it was not condescending and I do not understand how you perceived it to be.



> Who appreciates arrogance???


Per my post, the majority of people I know do not appreciate arrogance. I stated that it is arrogant for a plumber to insist that every other plumber see it his way - as if that is the only way. Plumbers are proud of their titles. Why should they care if another plumber chooses "Technician" instead of "Plumber?" I don't see Technicians insulting plumbers for wanting to keep the plumber title. :no:



> I truly have no idea what you are expressing there. Am I arrogant?


I hope when you stop multi-tasking and reread my response, along with the above, that it becomes clearer. Are you arrogant? I have no clue. Only you can answer that one. 



> All this talk about bashing, and disrespect, and arrogance...where is it?


Take your pick - all of it can be found in this thread. :yes:



> If I said anything here out of line, just let me know and I will quietly back away...


I didn't see where you said anything out of line. :no: In fact, I appreciate that you took the time to ask me what I meant. :thumbsup:



> That said, if a plumbing company owner was at a Licensed Plumbing Contractor's Association meeting and referred to the group as technicians, he/she would not fare too well. Worse than Plumber after one of his pearls!:laughing:


No doubt!

Generally speaking, and I could be wrong, BUT, in the service sector I believe 'Technicians" bring home more bank. 

Somewhere I read a plumber say something like - If I can make $75,000./+ year in service by wearing booties, a white shirt with a flag emblem, and the title Technician, sign me up.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

In response to the question you asked NewYork, I ask you the same thing - WHO APPRECIATES ARROGANCE?

Your customers, your family, your friends, your co-workers, suppliers? Who appreciates it? You tell me.















































> Someone if not most said that as a group we are argumentative and arrogant and...... we are and we will always be because there are damn few people that will do the things we do on a regular basis.


Apparently the one above is proud to be arrogant and argumentative.  As self-appointed spokesman, he goes on to say "if not most."

So just maybe there is a reason H.O.'s are not so fond of "Plumbers." We all know all the other trades cannot stand plumbers. :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am proud. Are you guys proud? Of course you are. If I didn't want to be arrogant and argumentative I'd be an electrician :laughing:

There's so many threads here that it's getting hard to follow them all. Too bad the mods don't get paid by the post :laughing: or for that matter, at all.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Why should they care if another plumber chooses "Technician" instead of "Plumber?"


Because they should be proud of earning the best title in the trades, plumber. The problem is too many people have the same perception as "plumber or plumba or whatever he's calling himself". As a Master of this trade, I feel it's my responsibility to teach anyone that the term technician is derogatory. It isn't giving a licensed plumber the credit he deserves. Perhaps if people stopped feeling ashamed and took the time to correct the negative perceptions of our trade we would all get the respect we deserve. 

My favorite thing to do is hear some idiot make a dumb plumber joke and then fill them in on the licensing requirements of this state, what my license actually entitles me to do, and my wage package. Suddenly the joke isn't so funny anymore. I won't allow anyone to depreciate my trade, even another plumber. If i met another plumber who wanted to be called a technician, I would ask him why. I would tell him to be proud of his chosen trade. After all many historians believe the proliferation of plumbing was a major reason for societal advances and the evolution of the society as we know it.

Long ago plumbing was a very respected career choice. Many of us forgot, you aren't given respect. Technician is what you call the guy that changes the oil in your car. The guy that builds race cars and fixes complicated problems is a Master mechanic. The guy that's unlicensed and half arses pipe together is a technician. The guy that has the license is a plumber.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> In response to the question you asked NewYork, I ask you the same thing - WHO APPRECIATES ARROGANCE? Your customers, your family, your friends, your co-workers, suppliers? Who appreciates it? You tell me. Apparently the one above is proud to be arrogant and argumentative.  As self-appointed spokesman, he goes on to say "if not most." So just maybe there is a reason H.O.'s are not so fond of "Plumbers." We all know all the other trades cannot stand plumbers. :laughing:


You want to know why people are taking issues with your posts? This one right here is extremely condescending. "We all know other trades cannot stand plumbers". Where did you get that one from? Your years spent on job sites working along side of trades guys? People are taking offense to you speaking on subject matters you have very limited knowledge on. "Maybe there's a reason H.O. are not so fond of plumbers" I can think of a few. One is we make much more than most of them. Most people resent that. Another is they don't understand the wealth of knowledge we possess. 

I can tell you with absolute confidence that 99% plus of my customers respect me and seek my opinion. For someone who makes their living off the backs of plumbers you sure seem to hold a lot of contempt for them.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> You want to know why people are taking issues with your posts? This one right here is extremely condescending. "We all know other trades cannot stand plumbers". Where did you get that one from?


Seriously? Where did I get that one from? You guys have said it numerous times. You do realize Contractor Talk plumbers got into it with the other trades and Nathan gave the plumbers a ticket off the forum. :laughing:



> Your years spent on job sites working along side of trades guys? People are taking offense to you speaking on subject matters you have very limited knowledge on.


Oh really? So now you know my resume . . . based on ??????? That's what I thought. 



> "Maybe there's a reason H.O. are not so fond of plumbers" I can think of a few. One is we make much more than most of them. Most people resent that.


WOW!



> For someone who makes their living off the backs of plumbers you sure seem to hold a lot of contempt for them.


Nope, just arrogant disrespectful internet plumbers. :jester:

I absolutely respect and adore some of the arrogant plumbers on PZ! To name a few: Mr.Biz, Red, IlPlumber.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Too bad the mods don't get paid by the post :laughing: or for that matter, at all.


Oh they do at x-mas time a small gift card, at least Nathan did so.


----------



## samuel1976 (Mar 10, 2014)

Phat Cat said:


> In response to the question you asked NewYork, I ask you the same thing - WHO APPRECIATES ARROGANCE?
> 
> Your customers, your family, your friends, your co-workers, suppliers? Who appreciates it? You tell me.
> 
> ...


SHOW ME A PLUMBER THAT'S NOT AN ARROGANT PRIMA DONNA AND I'LL SHOW YOU AN UNMOTIVATED LAZY INDIVIDUAL THAT DRAGS UP THE REAR ON EVERY PROJECT. I can't imagine a person not having the pride AND self confidence that comes with completing a program that is as physically and mentally demanding as the in my case 4 year journeyman 8 year masters forthe Texas licenses . PROUD TO BE A PRIMA MASTA PLUMBER . I'm the STAR OF MY SHOW!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Seriously? Where did I get that one from? You guys have said it numerous times. You do realize Contractor Talk plumbers got into it with the other trades and Nathan gave the plumbers a ticket off the forum. :laughing: Oh really? So now you know my resume . . . based on ??????? That's what I thought. WOW! Nope, just arrogant disrespectful internet plumbers. :jester: I absolutely respect and adore some of the arrogant plumbers on PZ! To name a few: Mr.Biz, Red, IlPlumber.


So have you spent years working along side trades on a job site? Am I wrong?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

samuel1976 said:


> SHOW ME A PLUMBER THAT'S NOT AN ARROGANT PRIMA DONNA AND I'LL SHOW YOU AN UNMOTIVATED LAZY INDIVIDUAL THAT DRAGS UP THE REAR ON EVERY PROJECT. I can't imagine a person not having the pride AND self confidence that comes with completing a program that is as physically and mentally demanding as the in my case 4 year journeyman 8 year masters forthe Texas licenses . PROUD TO BE A PRIMA MASTA PLUMBER . I'm the STAR OF MY SHOW!


I have had the privilege to know personally at least five that are Master Plumbers, that are not Primadonna's, and quite successful. None of them are members of PZ.

Three are successful business owners. All three still work in the field too! They range from 35 - 60 years old.

One is a successful Master Plumber holding a license for a business owner. 36 years old.

One just opened his own business and is one of the nicest people I know. I believe his style would be called servant-leadership.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

PC Don't you think calling others arrogant might be a bit hypocritical? From what I read from you, you are quite proud of yourself as well.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> I absolutely respect and adore some of the arrogant plumbers on PZ! To name a few: Mr.Biz, Red, IlPlumber.


Some of us.

What about the others you did not mention, are you saying you have no respect for all of us others?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> You want to know why people are taking issues with your posts? This one right here is extremely condescending. "We all know other trades cannot stand plumbers". Where did you get that one from? Your years spent on job sites working along side of trades guys? People are taking offense to you speaking on subject matters you have very limited knowledge on. "Maybe there's a reason H.O. are not so fond of plumbers" I can think of a few. One is we make much more than most of them. Most people resent that. Another is they don't understand the wealth of knowledge we possess.
> 
> I can tell you with absolute confidence that 99% plus of my customers respect me and seek my opinion. For someone who makes their living off the backs of plumbers you sure seem to hold a lot of contempt for them.


It's funny there are a lot of jokes related to that idea. One of my favorite old school cartoons had a doctor pulling into his driveway and sees a plumbing truck parked there. With a shocked expression he says "On no, I hope she's having an affair". :laughing:

Mark


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Ron said:


> Some of us.
> 
> What about the others you did not mention, are you saying you have no respect for all of us others?


I didn't say anything of the sort. :no:

Perhaps you missed 'adore and arrogant, along with respect?'

I respect a great many on PZ, but I would not characterize them as arrogant. Quite a few of them are humble. I even respect a great many on PZ who are arrogant - but I don't adore them.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think RW's got her on the ropes, she didn't answer the question. Threw it off with a veiled attempt at misdirection :laughing: boy, this sure has got watching idiots wrangle alligators and chop down trees beat all to hell :blink:

You will never see the word humble on my gravestone :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> I didn't say anything of the sort. :no:
> 
> Perhaps you missed 'adore and arrogant, along with respect?'
> 
> I respect a great many on PZ, but I would not characterize them as arrogant. Quite a few of them are humble. I even respect a great many on PZ who are arrogant - but I don't adore them.



You said "respect some of" what is that value, is it 100%, 50% 25%


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

What's the poll results... 96.3 in favor being plumbers


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

I have never met a true, full time Plumber that "chooses" to be called a technician. They have all been forced to be called that by the owners/managers of the company. It is a smoke and mirrors term that stems from the computer age where companies had to come up with titles for the worker bees. Try posting a job wanted add saying, "technicians wanted" vs. "Plumbers Wanted" and see how many apply for each. Or if you believe so strongly in it change the name of your company to "PC Technician company" or whatever your company name is and do not advertise as plumbers or a plumbing co and see where that lands you. You say you don't care what they are called but you have made a living on the name Plumber and everyone knows you can't do that and stay in business. Admit that you are dependent on Plumbers not technicians.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Why the Hell we still talking about this..
Should y'all plumbers be discussing codes so I can understand the meaning of them.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Leach713 said:


> Why the Hell we still talking about this..
> Should y'all plumbers be discussing codes so I can understand the meaning of them.


You need to ask a technician. :laughing:


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ron said:


> You need to ask a technician. :laughing:



What is that?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Leach713 said:


> What is that?


Phat Cat has the answer she knows all about technicians.:laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> What's the poll results... 96.3 in favor being plumbers


I didn't even realize there was a poll. I voted lol.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I wonder who the lone technician vote was...


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

RW Plumbing said:


> I didn't even realize there was a poll. I voted lol.


I wonder who voted for technician. (Yeah)


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> I wonder who the lone technician vote was...


I bet PC would vote technician. :laughing:


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ron said:


> Phat Cat has the answer she knows all about technicians.:laughing:


Lmao phat cat what a technician!?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Leach713 said:


> What is that?


A technician is what you were before you started your apprenticeship. You knew enough to understand why water comes out of a showerhead and why a water closet flush when you activated the handle. That was enough to qualify you to be a technician.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> I wonder who the lone technician vote was...


It was "Master Mark". I'm guess he was making a funny.

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There this all makes sense now. :laughing:

For those not in the *technician* trade.

PZ is a site for those already in the *technician trade*. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I wonder who the lone technician vote was...


Don't look at me. When I need a professional plumber I will call them KING as long as they solve the issue for me.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I prefer your lordship but king will suffice :jester:


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> A technician is what you were before you started your apprenticeship. You knew enough to understand why water comes out of a showerhead and why a water closet flush when you activated the handle. That was enough to qualify you to be a technician. Mark


Heh
Nope not really I always thought of my self as an apprentice also inspiring plumber.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I am now elevated to a master technician??


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

deerslayer said:


> I am now elevated to a master technician??


I think Master is going to hurt people's feelings that have not put in enough time yet. We would not want to exclude all the technicians that started yesterday or 50 years ago. Let's just stick with generic technician. It's better for everyone's self esteem.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I prefer your lordship but king will suffice :jester:


Heavy is the head...


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> I think Master is going to hurt people's feelings that have not put in enough time yet. We would not want to exclude all the technicians that started yesterday or 50 years ago. Let's just stick with generic technician. It's better for everyone's self esteem.


Maybe I will just be "T"

Then than can add urd to my name to speak ill of us dum ole t's


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Not our fault that HVAC guys don't have a cool title. Let them figure it out. :laughing: :jester:


We call them tin-knockers.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

johntheplumber said:


> I have never met a true, full time Plumber that "chooses" to be called a technician. They have all been forced to be called that by the owners/managers of the company. It is a smoke and mirrors term that stems from the computer age where companies had to come up with titles for the worker bees. Try posting a job wanted add saying, "technicians wanted" vs. "Plumbers Wanted" and see how many apply for each. Or if you believe so strongly in it change the name of your company to "PC Technician company" or whatever your company name is and do not advertise as plumbers or a plumbing co and see where that lands you. You say you don't care what they are called but you have made a living on the name Plumber and everyone knows you can't do that and stay in business. Admit that you are dependent on Plumbers not technicians.


Let's be clear here.

PC said that she refers to Plumbers as Plumbers!

PC said that she asks the plumbers in her employ what title *they* would prefer to have printed under their names.

PC has NEVER demanded her employees to take a title of her choosing.

PC has NEVER forced the word technician on anyone.

PC does not believe anyone should use the title plumber without the proper training to warrant such title.

PC does believe it is arrogant to demand everyone to use the title plumber. If a man spends his money on schooling, puts his four years in, passes his test, and prefers the term Technician to Plumber - I am not judging him for his choice.

PC does see why some customers and the general public view 'plumbers' in a negative light.

So, next time you want to post a smarta$$ comment, take the time to get your facts straight.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> Let's be clear here. PC said that she refers to Plumbers as Plumbers! PC said that she asks the plumbers in her employ what title they would prefer to have printed under their names. PC has NEVER demanded her employees to take a title of her choosing. PC has NEVER forced the word technician on anyone. PC does not believe anyone should use the title plumber without the proper training to warrant such title. PC does believe it is arrogant to demand everyone to use the title plumber. If a man spends his money on schooling, puts his four years in, passes his test, and prefers the term Technician to Plumber - I am not judging him for his choice. PC does see why some customers and the general public view 'plumbers' in a negative light. So, next time you want to post a smarta$$ comment, take the time to get your facts straight.


PhatCat, I am not trying to be a smart A$$. I am simply pointing out a scenario that is true. None of us would survive long in the Plumbing industry by changing our company names to whatever technicians. We are known as Plumbers. Nothing to be ashamed about. It is an honor. In Texas we have to put in 12,000 hours of on the job training, not to mention the hundreds of class room hours and tests. We put in more time and training than Dr.'s and lawyers do in school. We have earned that right. If your people want to be called a technician I would ask them why to find out what the problem they have is with the word Plumber. Hell, plumbers used to go to work in suits! They had pride in what they do. Well, so do I. You may say that you respect Plumbers enough to let them call themselves whatever they want but no way would I do that! I respect them and the trade too much to allow them to disrespect themselves and the trade like that. Just my 2¢


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

A simple question with a simple answer. A plumber is simply called a plumber because that's what they are. A plumber or a fitter which work on HVAC proses piping,gas lines and anything other than domestic water or sanitary drainage is classified as a tecknision


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh, and another thing, It is YOUR ( and by your I mean as an owner, any owner.) job to educate your customers on how to view and treat your plumbers. Customer perception goes only as far as ALL of us in the industry will allow it. If we respect ourselves and each other and change ignorant people's perception, instead of allowing it to go unchallenged, then all Plumbers and shop owners wouldn't dare put up with that crap. I know because I do not let anyone disrespect our Plumbers, Company or Trade. I am not trying to say that you don't. I'm not trying to say that you allow it. I'm not trying to single you out, it just got me thinking. All I am saying is that all of us have an obligation to change any negative perception that plumbers may have.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

johntheplumber said:


> PhatCat, I am not trying to be a smart A$$. I am simply pointing out a scenario that is true. None of us would survive long in the Plumbing industry by changing our company names to whatever technicians. We are known as Plumbers. Nothing to be ashamed about. It is an honor. In Texas we have to put in 12,000 hours of on the job training, not to mention the hundreds of class room hours and tests. We put in more time and training than Dr.'s and lawyers do in school. We have earned that right. If your people want to be called a technician I would ask them why to find out what the problem they have is with the word Plumber. Hell, plumbers used to go to work in suits! They had pride in what they do. Well, so do I. You may say that you respect Plumbers enough to let them call themselves whatever they want but no way would I do that! I respect them and the trade too much to allow them to disrespect themselves and the trade like that. Just my 2¢


The majority in this thread are twisting my words, so I wanted to set the record straight. When you chose to use "PC" in your example, I took offense to it.

The word "Technician" has never been listed under a plumber's name at our company. But, I do remember there was one that did not use "Plumber" either. It's been a few years and I cannot remember the exact title he used.

I will say that when a customer calls requesting a technician, I do not correct them. 

I do apologize for my harsh response, it was uncalled for. I have nothing but respect for you and April.

PC


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> The majority in this thread are twisting my words, so I wanted to set the record straight. When you chose to use "PC" in your example, I took offense to it. The word "Technician" has never been listed under a plumber's name at our company. But, I do remember there was one that did not use "Plumber" either. It's been a few years and I cannot remember the exact title he used. I will say that when a customer calls requesting a technician, I do not correct them. I do apologize for my harsh response, it was uncalled for. I have nothing but respect for you and April. PC


 I understand that words can get twisted and misrepresented. Especially when 50 of your "closest friends" are playing a world wide game of telephone. I just am VERY passionate about my trade and do not appreciate anyone demeaning it in even the littlest thing like a change in titles. It really is our jobs as owners to set people straight. We don't have to be rude or mean about it but we have to educate them and not let them keep thinking the way they do.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> I absolutely respect and adore some of the arrogant plumbers on PZ! To name a few: Mr.Biz, Red, IlPlumber.


Why Thank You PC... :thumbup:
No need to jump to my defense guys... :no:

I'm cool with it...
I'm so into being arrogant I even drink it....


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Why Thank You PC... :thumbup:
> No need to jump to my defense guys... :no:
> 
> I'm cool with it...
> I'm so into being arrogant I even drink it....



Love it! :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> ...It is not out of ego, or a God complex that we call ourselves plumbers. It is that we are not ashamed to be called plumbers.
> 
> I have never given credence to the image of a butt crack, smelly plumber.....
> 
> I also do not agree that "Public perception of the plumber is at an all time low." People who can fix things properly are in high demand....


Quotes worth re-quoting. :thumbup:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

My license says, Licensed Master PLUMBER and not Technician. I prefer the title Plumber because it is specific and I am very proud of this trade and my accomplishments within it.

I work for a company that refers to us as techs and plumbers indiscriminately but that's because we are a full service company with A/C and heating techs, appliance techs, plumbers and electricians. Whatever. The license doesn't make the plumber and neither does the title. 

Odd how electricians are always called that or sparky. 'Course I never heard the term "sparky" for electricians until I joined the forums. I've also never heard the phrase, "I need an electrical technician." If I were an electrician that's what I'd wanna be called, an Electrician.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I think if someone called my office and asked for a technician, I would tell them "Sorry we only have fully trained and qualified plumbers. However, we do not charge extra for that".

Mark


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

ToUtahNow said:


> I think if someone called my office and asked for a technician, I would tell them "Sorry we only have fully trained and qualified plumbers. However, we do not charge extra for that".
> 
> Mark


I like that response.


----------

